
Lyrics-finder: fetch a song's lyrics without any API key - alias-rahil
https://github.com/alias-rahil/lyrics-finder
======
lixtra
Since it uses google [1] without api key, it won’t scale. Google will quickly
block you with a captcha after a burst of requests.

[1] [https://github.com/alias-rahil/lyrics-
finder/blob/master/src...](https://github.com/alias-rahil/lyrics-
finder/blob/master/src/index.js#L7)

~~~
ZinZirconium
I run a YouTube streaming server which theoretically will be blocked by Google
after a burst of requests. I've found the very best way to avoid the problem
is to have zero users.

After submitting to Show HN and looking at my own server log I can say
definitively that mentioning a project on HN doesn't attract any users. All I
see are spiders following links as idiot bloggers repost content from HN.
Techbros apparently consider HN to be some kind of social shrine to the
marketing industry that is big tech.

Judging by the number of comments here I would guess Lyrics-finder isn't in
danger of being blocked by Google.

